# Favorite Glass Call



## Cane_Creek (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm in the market for a good glass call.  What are some of yalls favorites?  I've used cody in the past, but don't know much about any of the other manufactures.  Thanks.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 7, 2008)

jerry hampton at www.southernoutlaw.com makes a sweet call.  it sounds amazing and looks unreal....i ordered one for my friend a few weeks ago and have jerry working on a leopardwood glass/slate for me right now.  i also use a glass call from trax that is a really nice call.....it brought in a couple birds last year, but unfortunately, there was operator error when it came time to get the shot off.....my hunting partner missed 2 different birds in one morning.


----------



## hevishot (Feb 7, 2008)

www.misfiregamecalls.com      Good as they get....


----------



## ryano (Feb 7, 2008)

another vote for misfiregamecalls


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 7, 2008)

Steven Farr said:


> Tom Teaser's Hoochie Hen Glass.
> Call Tommy and get it ordered.  They are affordable as all get out too and will make a woodhaven run for cover!!




most all of the custom calls are going to be in the $40-$55 range, with the exception of the supreme calls, which are considerably more expensive.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 7, 2008)

> You can't touch most pot calls for $40.00 unless they are mass produced.


Mine are not mass produced but I keep my single sided pots below $45.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 7, 2008)

for a cheap, mass produced call, I like my Knight and Hale Glass Queen a lot.  But you can bet I'm gonna playing around with a ton of calls this weekend down in Perry...


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 7, 2008)

My Tom teaser Hoochie Hen Glass is a sweet talker!!


----------



## Hoyt man (Feb 7, 2008)

stick with the cody! its my #1


----------



## Dupree (Feb 7, 2008)

I like yourself am wanting to get a new glass call. Ive been looking online, but im gonna wait until the nwtf convention so I can put my hands on lots of them and know what im buying.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 7, 2008)

Steven Farr said:


> You can't touch  most pot calls for $40.00 unless they are mass produced.



a quick list of calls in the $40-$55 range....again, quick list-

southernoutlaw calls
trax
jack mincey
david halloran
kaiser
bud and betty
lights out
new moon 
alex williams

again, this is a quick list and there are more out there that are custom calls, that fall within this price range.  there are plenty of great choices out there.

many of the calls start out at $40 for domestic wood and depending on if you are going with an exotic wood or a burl, the price can get closer to the $55 range and sometimes a bit more.

the 4 pot calls i have bought, all are exotic woods, one being zebra, one paudauk, one bocote and one leopardwood, all are $50 or less....and all are absoulutely amazing.


----------



## delta708 (Feb 7, 2008)

I love my Alex William's glass call.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 7, 2008)

4x4tacomasd said:


> I like yourself am wanting to get a new glass call. Ive been looking online, but im gonna wait until the nwtf convention so I can put my hands on lots of them and know what im buying.



Same here.  Just booked my room.  Wasn't planning on going but changed my mind for that reason.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 7, 2008)

Cane_Creek said:


> Same here.  Just booked my room.  Wasn't planning on going but changed my mind for that reason.



That's the best way to run everybody's calls to find what sounds the best to your ear.  Everybody runs them different and there should be many good ones to choose from.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 7, 2008)

I love my Roberts Brothers Wormy Chestnut but the hunter model is excellent too and in that price range.  It is double sided Glass and slate.  

http://www.robertsbrothersturkeycalls.com/m100.ivnu

This is mine

http://www.robertsbrothersturkeycalls.com/m415.ivnu


----------



## blindhog (Feb 7, 2008)

I will have 5 of Alex Williams pots after he sends my cherry burl pot glass over glass this week!

1-g over g
1- alum over g
1-crystal over g
1-slate over g
1-g over slate

I killed 2 toms last year with his pots.


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 7, 2008)

Alan Sentell


----------



## MKW (Feb 7, 2008)

*...*

Supreme Turkey Calls are as good as it gets. Yes, they are expensive, but they are worth every penny, IMO.

Mike


----------



## aa07512 (Feb 7, 2008)

*try*

Try Lonzo's custom calls.  They are about 50.00 but well worth it.. his website is lonzo'scustomcall.com... you will be happy.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 7, 2008)

MKW said:


> Supreme Turkey Calls are as good as it gets. Yes, they are expensive, but they are worth every penny, IMO.
> 
> Mike



i actually heard a supreme call for the first time the other day and yes they are good calls, but they are no better than the calls i posted above and cost twice as much.  but like has been said on here before, in reference to mouth calls, different people like different sounds and if you like it, or if it gives YOU confidence, then that is all that matters......bottom line, there isn't one "IT" call, or everyone would have one.  instead, there are numerous calls that will flat call up turkeys and that is good for us as hunters....it gives us a bunch of choices.  a $20 call might sound great to me and horrible to you and $60 call might sound great to you and horrible to me.  i feel like we are talking about bows here....test out as many as possible and go with what you like best.  

good luck.  i think the hardest problem you are going to find is not if you can find one you like, but which one of ALL the ones you like are you going to actually buy.  you might just walk away with a few.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 7, 2008)

Steven Farr said:


> I swear an egg fell out of mine last night when I was running it.  The wife slipped on the yolk and fell




 you need to change your user name to " Tom Teasers Grand Master Pimp Daddy".........


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 7, 2008)

Steven Farr said:


> I swear an egg fell out of mine last night when I was running it.  The wife slipped on the yolk and fell



On the Tom Teaser glass call, which pot are yall using?  Which wood?  Thinking of ordering one.

Then I'll try others out in Atlanta


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mine is a Walnut wood, glass call.


----------



## va longbeard (Feb 7, 2008)

Some of my favorites:

Loftis crystal screamer - not sure if he still make calls but this a dandy and my favorite 

Pat Strawser classic calls - Pat makes a great call

Tony Reynolds carolina assassin - great call

Billy White raspy glass - it's a screamer

Lonzo glass - great call

Andy Kaiser - cant go wrong with his calls

David Halloran - this kid has talent, one the best out there in his price range

Ralph Chandler - a VA callmaker that makes some great calls


----------



## va longbeard (Feb 7, 2008)

I forgot New Moon game calls that bronze glass in the cedar pot is a killer call!


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 7, 2008)

va longbeard said:


> Some of my favorites:
> 
> 
> Pat Strawser classic calls - Pat makes a great call



I've got two of Pat Strawser's calls, a glass and a slate.  These are great sounding calls.  Mine were custom made for me (thanks to a friend who knows Pat), so I have them displayed in my office and won't take them to the woods.  Pat won some call-maker's awards last year at the Nationals.  Here is a pic.  Sorry about the glare on the glass.


----------



## va longbeard (Feb 7, 2008)

Pat does make a awesome call I have replica of the dd adams call he made for me last year that really sings.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 7, 2008)

Steven Farr said:


> I told you about my wife slipping on the yolk last night...........Well I went and picked it up off the shelf in the closet after supper and I'll just be danged if it hadn't layed another egg while I was at work today.






Just messing with ya


I have some of Tommy's calls. I'll come by the booth, you helping him out at the convention?

 Be by to see Curtis next week too, have a couple more for him to work on.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 7, 2008)

va longbeard said:


> Pat does make a awesome call I have replica of the dd adams call he made for me last year that really sings.



I think I envy you.   I know you're proud of that one.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 7, 2008)

*Too Funny*



Steven Farr said:


> I told you about my wife slipping on the yolk last night...........Well I went and picked it up off the shelf in the closet after supper and I'll just be danged if it hadn't layed another egg while I was at work today.




  Hey Steven, if you can figure out which of those eggs are male birds, I might be interested in getting a few for future stock if they don't get broke first.  Or better yet, maybe I'll just get me one of those calls and try to make my own eggs.  Are you using much water and laying mash?  Or is it on a natural turkey diet?  As Larry says, "That's funny, I don't care who ya are" 


I still think they are good calls even though mine have not started "laying" yet.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 7, 2008)

> Ralph Chandler - a VA callmaker that makes some great calls


 I forgot about Ralph, a great guy


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 7, 2008)

Gobble & Strut said:


> I've got two of Pat Strawser's calls, a glass and a slate.  These are great sounding calls.  .




i would love to get a pat strawser glass call.....they are a thing of beauty.


----------



## tbgator (Feb 7, 2008)

Funny, no one has mentioned Vaughn Calls. I have killed at least 15 with his glass over slate.


----------



## Carp (Feb 7, 2008)

Dynamic Calls makes a great sounding glass call. 

http://dynamiccalls.com/


----------



## palmettoswamp (Feb 7, 2008)

Check out the Kentucky Klucker made by Boyd Smith.

www.cumberlandrivercalls.com

Make sure to look a the cedar glass--nice nasal throaty yelps.  Good change up instead of all that rasp


----------



## straightshooter (Feb 7, 2008)

I never go to the turkey woods without these two calls in my vest:
Supreme Pure Death and Roberts Brothers Wormy Chestnut.  They sound great to me, but I don't count.  What counts is how they sound to a gobbler, and both of these calls are special when it comes to closing the deal.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know which one call is best, but if you ever get to hear vaughn run his own calls you can go home.  cause what you just heard is the best callin you'll ever hear.  I heard him get on it @ the palmetto sportsman classic once and I have never heard anything even in the same ball park as what I heard that day.  most impressive first impression I have ever seen.  he played four glass back to back to back to back.  he was holding three calls once during the ordeal.  and it sounded like there were 7 or 8 hens under his booth.  when you think glass=think vaughn   
*and ask him to bring the cedar back!


----------



## gobblingghost (Feb 8, 2008)

My vote goes to Alex Williams. I like his for several reasons. They are 2 sided and both sides play and once you buy one if anything happens to it send it back and he'll replace it or fix it. I was at the Atlanta show last year and guy brought a call to Alex that he had sat on it the glass was broke. He asked what do you want to do "I'll take this home and fix the glass or you can pick one out from what I have here." The gentleman picked out a new call and Alex signed it for him on the spot.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 8, 2008)

va longbeard said:


> I forgot New Moon game calls that bronze glass in the cedar pot is a killer call!



I've got one....you're right.  It's awesome.  I'd say my other two woul be Traxx and Andy Kaiser.  He doesn't get much play on here.  I don't know if folks just don't have his calls or what.  But Andy makes a top notch call.  I don't think it's in the $40 range.  But his calls are straight up killers.

Try one of his copper over glass calls.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> Andy Kaiser.  He doesn't get much play on here.  I don't know if folks just don't have his calls or what.  But Andy makes a top notch call.  I don't think it's in the $40 range.  But his calls are straight up killers.
> 
> Try one of his copper over glass calls.  It's ridiculous.




his are $55 regardless of surface  or wood used.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 8, 2008)

Worth it to me.  Great sounding calls.  I rotate a bunch of calls in and out during the season.  But that copper over glass never leaves the vest.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> Worth it to me.  Great sounding calls.  I rotate a bunch of calls in and out during the season.  But that copper over glass never leaves the vest.



$55 for a great custom call is always worth it.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 8, 2008)

Andy Kaiser is the man,  I have five and like Huntinfool says...his copper is sweet!


----------



## turk2di (Feb 8, 2008)

Primos Power Crystal for me!


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 9, 2008)

Cane Creek Pro Custom Glass


----------

